# black headliner?



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

so i wanna make my headliner black. how would one go about this?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Fabric dye would be my first idea. Make sure you really want it though. The car will feel smaller and even claustrophobic.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


----------



## Starchy (Aug 30, 2012)

I actually plastidipped mine red lol.... It feels a little different but totally fine and it looks pretty sweet IMO... 
Now to answer your question... you are going to need to take your entire headliner out.... 


1)disconnect your battery then wait 20 min (lots of airbags)
2)remove the hand grab things in the ceiling
3) remove your drivers and passengers visors
4) remove both the center and front ceiling light covers (they just pop off)
5) remove the front, center and rear pillar mounts (pop off)
6)the headliner should now be free to start to pull down... BUT WAIT! it is totally glued to all the wires you have running above your head. So if you still want to do this your going to need to gently peel all the glue off of the foam from the top of the headliner
7)i took the headliner out of the car through my backseat... idk how you want to do it but thats how i did it.... But i also am the dude who removed my backseats for weight reduction... so idk if that gave me more room to sneak it out or not...
8) either dye it spray it or reupholster it with black suede like a fancy car
9) Do the process in reverse and know that you are never going to be able to bring that back to stock if you sell the car

btw here is a instagram pic i took of my headliner. I also did all the accent pieces in black!








Good Luck and hope this helps!


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

cruze-control said:


> this car still isnt available here locally but since its already available elsewhere i was wondering if there are any bodykits available for this car? if there is what kind of kits are out there?


How do u remove the seatbelt holder plastic piece cover. The plastic on the right when entering the cockpit haha or was urs black

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> How do u remove the seatbelt holder plastic piece cover. The plastic on the right when entering the cockpit haha or was urs black
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


I did a how to couple days back in the DIY section 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=142643
Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

You got a plain Jane pic of your liner.

Would it be to hard or expensive (professional install) to do new fabric?

Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I'd like to see how they turn out.


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

you plastidipped the headliner? i wanna keep it feeling like cloth personally. and so good fabric dyes and painting the pillars and such, i thought so but wasnt sure.

i do want it that way, i dont view things like this as claustrophobic but more .. cozy.


----------



## wygantmb (Mar 8, 2013)

I did this once to an older BMW. I pulled the headliner out and cover the original cloth with suede. I used spray addhesive 3M make some good stuff. Walmart sells it. Spray the original headliner and let it sit for a little while till just tacky. Then do the same to the suede (do put to much on the suede or it will bleed through). Start on one side and lay it out. It helps to have someone holding it up while you slowly work it down and work any creases out ( kind of like a very big phone screen protector). I wrapped the A B and C pillars with the same stuff. Trim any extra material long (1/2" to 1") so you can fold it over to the back. Glue it to the back the same way. After two full years I didn't have any sagging and it looked really good. Only issue was fadding on the A pillars due to the sun beating on it all the time.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Black headliner...I like that idea. I've used fabric dye that comes in spray cans a few times for the carpets in my camaro. Can get it from Autozone. For the headliner, I got some black felt and used spray glue to hold it on. The car was sooo much hotter after that 

I later read the can of spray glue and it said, "Do not use on head liners for vehicles. May catch on fire." Hole-lee-crap.


----------

